# Moving too Crossville Tennessee



## Robert59 (Oct 12, 2019)

Moving too Crossville too hang around other older people and for my health. Have you ever been there?

https://www.crossvilletn.gov/
*Welcome to Fairfield Glade

https://fairfieldglade.net/*


----------



## terry123 (Oct 13, 2019)

Never been to Tn. Looks like a great place to live.


----------



## 911 (Oct 13, 2019)

I have never been to Crossville, but have been to the Cumberland Plateau area. Tennessee is a good choice for seniors. It is a very senior-friendly state with low real estate and income taxes. I have a friend living in Manchester in Coffee County. I have always enjoyed my visits there, especially if we drive up to Nashville.


----------



## bingo (Oct 13, 2019)

we have....luv me some Tennessee


----------



## DaveA (Oct 13, 2019)

Once, back in the late 80's. We hauled the sprint  car down for a URC race at the Crossville Speedway.  Don't remember much of anything about the community. We were in, raced, and on our way again to another track. I guess I could suggest a night of race watching but that's about it.  

Hope that you find it an enjoyable community and a good place to "drop your anchor".


----------



## gennie (Oct 13, 2019)

I have ancestors from TN and spent months traveling the state doing family research.  I liked the Crossville area.  Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 13, 2019)

Good luck, hope you and your new stomping grounds are a good fit.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks very inviting oldman.  I hope its a good fit for you and that you enjoy many good years there.


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 13, 2019)

My father's family is from Sparta, TN, near Chattanooga and his sister lived near Springhill, TN.  It's beautiful in TN and the temps are more moderate than here in lower AL.  Beautiful in the fall with colors changing, tons of nightlife around Nashville, nice scenery around Knoxville, too. Believe most of his family was from Cook County and Cumberland County.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2019)

Best of luck oldman. Looks like a great place. Pappy


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 14, 2019)

Moving too Crossville to join this group for help with my eye problems. http://visgroup.org/Index


----------



## drifter (Oct 14, 2019)

Good luck.


----------

